
Google’s new program to track shoppers sparks a federal privacy complaint - wyclif
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/07/30/googles-new-program-to-track-shoppers-sparks-a-federal-privacy-complaint/
======
kronos29296
Duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14892826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14892826)

